# 1 hour compliance!



## RKA (Dec 1, 2002)

So excited. I'm still jet lagged...woke up at 3AM and couldn't fall back to sleep. Just took delivery of a dream car! My first BMW. Never thought I would be driving an M3! Doing the factory tour then it's out to the countryside to enjoy our vacation. More pics of the trip to come when I get home (didn't bring a computer to process the SLR pics).























For all of you waiting to meet your cars...it's worth the wait!!!


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

Great looking car, the Tanzanite Blue is intriguing - looking forward to seeing photos of it in the sun. Enjoy the rest of the ED experience and looking forward to your reportings.


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

Congrats! The time has finally come.


----------



## RKA (Dec 1, 2002)




----------



## aardvark (Apr 15, 2002)

Nice pics! Congrats!


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

Beautiful colour! Enjoy the trip.


----------



## dima123 (Jul 7, 2005)

beautiful car!! is that imperial blue color??


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Sweet! Enjoy it


----------



## RKA (Dec 1, 2002)

It's tanzanite, but in the cloudy overcast light, I'm not sure I could tell it apart from imperial, unless they were side by side. Supposed to be sunny tomorrow though!


----------



## vonmayr (Dec 4, 2012)

Sweet! Enjoy your trip!


----------



## OneRib (May 16, 2015)

Very nice.:thumbup:


----------



## The Sage (Nov 27, 2014)

Congratulations. Nice looking car.


----------



## RKA (Dec 1, 2002)

While my wife was in the spa this morning, I took a few minutes to apply some protectant to the leather. I hate stuff that leaves any kind of shiny or greasy feel. Leather masters Barrier leaves no trace. Just wipe on (thin coat) and wipe off any excess. Easy breezy! For those of you with SO or SS interiors, get this stuff! They don't recommend it for black, not sure why.


----------



## funk74 (May 2, 2007)

Nice Car, Great color. Have a fun ED trip.

Where are you guys headed.


----------



## RKA (Dec 1, 2002)

Today was the Eagles Nest and Documentation Center. I snapped a few with the iPhone today. I don't think I fully appreciated how gorgeous it is out here and we can officially say we wished we allowed more time to explore the town and area. And BTW, Edelweiss Berchtesgaden gets two thumbs up from the wife and I. Pricey, but very nice. This will be the nicest hotel of our stay!

On the way down from the Eagles Nest overlooking Konigsee in the distance.
















Strange bedfellows? The M3 better get used to sleeping next to an Audi Avant, because I'm not selling mine just yet!

Tomorrow, the Alpenstrasse awaits!


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

Nice view! Eagles nest wasn't open when I was over, so i'm glad you got to go and it wasn't covered in clouds.


----------



## ssabripo (May 29, 2002)

beautiful color!!! congrats, and enjoy the heck out of it!


----------



## RKA (Dec 1, 2002)

You know Frank, we lucked out. It was cloudy up there and was snowing from time to time. But if you were patient, you would see the clouds part and the lake peek through. We won't be so lucky in garmisch, may have to skip zugspitz, and all three days in como will have some rain. I'll take it though!

Thanks to everyone else BTW! I'll keep posting a few iPhone pics along the journey.


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

skier said:


> Beautiful colour! Enjoy the trip.


+1! Congratulation! :thumbup:


----------



## Loganradio (May 7, 2012)

It's gorgeous! Enjoy the ride.


----------

